# 2016-2017 Injury List



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2016)

I thought I would start this.  Shoulder is still having issues.  Saw ortho today and going for a MRI. It looks like surgey is need to get ROM back.  2-3 month recovery.   I wish I went in July like I orignally thought.


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2016)

Not an injury but I'm still waiting to pass a kidney stone...first flare-up was on 12 August.  Had a fun afternoon in the ER that day and I've had two other flare-ups since.


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 16, 2016)

Still have a torn mcl but i guess working on it all summer was kind of like physical therapy.. Well see the first powder day how it feels for sure.. Probably will suck 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 16, 2016)

hammer said:


> Not an injury but I'm still waiting to pass a kidney stone...first flare-up was on 12 August.  Had a fun afternoon in the ER that day and I've had two other flare-ups since.


What's a "flare up?"  Just curious - a year ago I had a big kidney stone removed - never passed it when small, apparently. Horrible recovery - but I'm always nervous about a new one forming. So if it didn't pass in August, what are doctors waiting for?  Still hoping it'll pass naturally?  The winter before my procedure was tough - didn't know what was wrong and keep skiing through pain...but at least I could keep skiing lol.


----------



## hammer (Sep 16, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> What's a "flare up?"  Just curious - a year ago I had a big kidney stone removed - never passed it when small, apparently. Horrible recovery - but I'm always nervous about a new one forming. So if it didn't pass in August, what are doctors waiting for?  Still hoping it'll pass naturally?  The winter before my procedure was tough - didn't know what was wrong and keep skiing through pain...but at least I could keep skiing lol.



Flare-ups of pain in the flank area...pretty intense, never had pain make me nauseous before.  Percocet really didn't help after a bit but fortunately the pains subsided (for now).

When the did the CT scan it was 7mm which is on the big side to pass, but I'm giving it time.  If I was in really intense pain or in pain for days I'd be definitely be bugging my PCP for a urologist consult...but for now I'm trying to avoid any additional help.


----------



## jimk (Sep 16, 2016)

hammer said:


> Flare-ups of pain in the flank area...pretty intense, never had pain make me nauseous before.  Percocet really didn't help after a bit but fortunately the pains subsided (for now).
> 
> When the did the CT scan it was 7mm which is on the big side to pass, but I'm giving it time.  If I was in really intense pain or in pain for days I'd be definitely be bugging my PCP for a urologist consult...but for now I'm trying to avoid any additional help.



I had one that wouldn't pass in Dec 2010.  I had a big ski trip planned for New Year's time frame.  About a week before trip I finally decided to do out patient rotor router procedure.  It's a little scary what they gotta do via your johnson, but I was knocked out for that and it went well.  They even grabbed a second stone while in there.  Left for ski trip on time and had fun.  Modern medicine came through for me on that one and I'd do it again under the same circumstances.
At Alta (Catherines) early Jan 2011:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 16, 2016)

Avoiding the subject of this thread for now but damn JimK that is a beautiful photo of Alta.


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 16, 2016)

Broke a bone in my foot hiking about 2 months ago. Good timing. Swelling is gone and my foot once again fits into my ski boot without much pain.  One more month to get back to close to 100%


----------



## Tin (Sep 17, 2016)

hammer said:


> Flare-ups of pain in the flank area...pretty intense, never had pain make me nauseous before.  Percocet really didn't help after a bit but fortunately the pains subsided (for now).
> 
> When the did the CT scan it was 7mm which is on the big side to pass, but I'm giving it time.  If I was in really intense pain or in pain for days I'd be definitely be bugging my PCP for a urologist consult...but for now I'm trying to avoid any additional help.



Do they still do the non-alcoholic beer trick? I will never forget my grandfather going in to the hospital to have one blasted and walking into his room prior to the procedure and seeing a six pack of Budweiser. Apparently the doc performing the procedure insisted he drink a bunch of N/A beer the day before because the acids can assist in breaking down the stone. I've never found research supporting this but always remembered the 6 pack on his hospital room tray.


----------



## dlague (Sep 17, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I thought I would start this.  Shoulder is still having issues.  Saw ortho today and going for a MRI. It looks like surgey is need to get ROM back.  2-3 month recovery.   I wish I went in July like I orignally thought.



When Wendy broke her shoulder she left the fractures around the humerus head heal then went to PT and unfortunately never got 100% range of motion back.  To get it back it would need surgery and she opted for limited range above her head.  Her POV, as long as she could use her poles to get around she was good.


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> Do they still do the non-alcoholic beer trick? I will never forget my grandfather going in to the hospital to have one blasted and walking into his room prior to the procedure and seeing a six pack of Budweiser. Apparently the doc performing the procedure insisted he drink a bunch of N/A beer the day before because the acids can assist in breaking down the stone. I've never found research supporting this but always remembered the 6 pack on his hospital room tray.


Never heard of it...would be willing to try something if I really thought it would work.

Still nothing yet.

One other issue I've been dealing with is an ingrown toenail.  Had it trimmed a few years ago but it grew back.  Might seem trivial but I actually had to cancel an early season ski trip once because putting boots on was painful.


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2016)

jimk said:


> I had one that wouldn't pass in Dec 2010.  I had a big ski trip planned for New Year's time frame.  About a week before trip I finally decided to do out patient rotor router procedure.  It's a little scary what they gotta do via your johnson, but I was knocked out for that and it went well.  They even grabbed a second stone while in there.  Left for ski trip on time and had fun.  Modern medicine came through for me on that one and I'd do it again under the same circumstances.
> At Alta (Catherines) early Jan 2011:



Not looking forward to that possibility...not worried about the procedure itself but I am concerned if they leave a catheter behind.  Unfortunately I think the stone is too far down to be blasted.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 18, 2016)

hammer said:


> Never heard of it...would be willing to try something if I really thought it would work.
> 
> Still nothing yet.
> 
> One other issue I've been dealing with is an ingrown toenail.  Had it trimmed a few years ago but it grew back.  Might seem trivial but I actually had to cancel an early season ski trip once because putting boots on was painful.



Probably cut the nail more often, with curve at the sides, but not as much of a curve, or as straight as you did.  Have found the two opposite cutting styles produce the painful growth into skin....you just need to get the side edge(s) growing out flatter..like the nail's end edge.  I think I might go for a 2nd opinion/game-plan, with another specialist, on the stones...just for the heck of it.  What do you have to lose?...excuse the Trumpism.


----------



## mishka (Sep 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> Do they still do the non-alcoholic beer trick? I will never forget my grandfather going in to the hospital to have one blasted and walking into his room prior to the procedure and seeing a six pack of Budweiser. Apparently the doc performing the procedure insisted he drink a bunch of N/A beer the day before because the acids can assist in breaking down the stone.* I've never found research supporting this* but always remembered the 6 pack on his hospital room tray.



 sounds like you need to start the research of your own:beer:




Puck it said:


> I thought I would start this.  Shoulder is still  having issues.  Saw ortho today and going for a MRI. It looks like  surgey is need to get ROM back.  2-3 month recovery.   I wish I went in  July like I orignally thought.



I hoped to continue tradition starting ski season skiing with you


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 19, 2016)

hammer said:


> Not looking forward to that possibility...not worried about the procedure itself but I am concerned if they leave a catheter behind.  Unfortunately I think the stone is too far down to be blasted.


Mine sucked - had stent for a few days that fucking killed. I've had 3 c-sections and this was worse than all of them, combined. I've heard passing a stone is painful - so pick your poison - mine could have just been worse than usual and first time under general anesthesia which made me sick for a day after. But saved my life - my stone was 1.3cm I think, would have killed me eventually if not taken out.  Good luck getting rid of that fucker!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I thought I would start this.  Shoulder is still having issues.  Saw ortho today and going for a MRI. It looks like surgey is need to get ROM back.  2-3 month recovery.   I wish I went in July like I orignally thought.



Seems to me your ROM can wait until next Spring ...


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Seems to me your ROM can wait until next Spring ...


 I am thinking that way too.  All depends on what the MRI shows.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 20, 2016)

hammer said:


> Not looking forward to that possibility...not worried about the procedure itself but I am concerned if they leave a catheter behind.  Unfortunately I think the stone is too far down to be blasted.



Depending on the situation they stent the kidney and do not leave a catheter in. But other times they do both and suture the stent to the catheter so they can pull it out without having to go "in" to get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 21, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Depending on the situation they stent the kidney and do not leave a catheter in. But other times they do both and suture the stent to the catheter so they can pull it out without having to go "in" to get it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



mine went from kidney all the way out - so I could pull it out myself.  No catheter at all. When I pulled it out I almost passed out once I saw how freaking long it was lol. Didn't hurt - but then I got spasms a few hours later that put me in a few hours of "10" on pain scale. Thank god for opioids.  Hoping I don't get anther but yesterday was a year and day since my procedure and my kidney was aching . Fuck.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 25, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> mine went from kidney all the way out - so I could pull it out myself.  No catheter at all. When I pulled it out I almost passed out once I saw how freaking long it was lol. Didn't hurt - but then I got spasms a few hours later that put me in a few hours of "10" on pain scale. Thank god for opioids.  Hoping I don't get anther but yesterday was a year and day since my procedure and my kidney was aching . Fuck.



I would guess if you straightened out one of those it would go from your hip to the tip of you nose (exaggerated for effect) the spasms are nearly as bad as the stones. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/09/26/roller-coasters-could-be-a-cure-for-kidney-stones/


----------



## Puck it (Sep 26, 2016)

MRI is back and saw ortho.  Need surgery to remove bone spur limiting motion.  2-3 month recovery.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2016)

Puck it said:


> MRI is back and saw ortho.  Need surgery to remove bone spur limiting motion.  2-3 month recovery.



Man you are having a shitty 2015-2017 (not a typo) ski season!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2016)

Puck it said:


> MRI is back and saw ortho.  Need surgery to remove bone spur limiting motion.  2-3 month recovery.



Can you hold off until late spring?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2016)

Puck it said:


> MRI is back and saw ortho.  Need surgery to remove bone spur limiting motion.  2-3 month recovery.



How soon can you get it done? Do it soon and you can be back by the end of January.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Can you hold off until late spring?


 yes and no.  If I wait it could make it tougher to get to recover.  But I have already waiting this long.  Seeing another ortho on 10/11 to get another opinion.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 28, 2016)

Puck it said:


> yes and no.  If I wait it could make it tougher to get to recover.  But I have already waiting this long.  Seeing another ortho on 10/11 to get another opinion.


Good luck on second opinion. Hopefully you can delay. But if not, you know it's going to be the year of huge snow and we all thank you immensely


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 28, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/09/26/roller-coasters-could-be-a-cure-for-kidney-stones/



omg I'm such a roller coaster wimp - Polar coaster at Storyland is all I can take, and only if kid begged me and I had no other choice lol. Discovered an old CatScan result when it was 4mm...doctor didn't even mention it (grew to 1.4 over next 18 mos, I had no clue).  And during that 18 mos I skied over 100 days, 90% bump time. The last winter after a bump run I'd have to rest a bit and let pain subside and then go again. You'd think I'd have jiggled the damn thing out lol. (Doctor told me pain was from a "female" issue that Google told me shouldn't even cause pain. Of course doc said I must be "different" and wanted to rip out all my parts...thank god I stopped that and went back for more tests. Young surgeons see someone with decent insurance and they just want to open you up...this was MGH..).  I'd have killed doctor if I went thru that for nothing lol.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 28, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> How soon can you get it done? Do it soon and you can be back by the end of January.



+1  ...if possible.  Don't get caught up in all the pre-season angst, we hardly ever reach good accumulations until January...


----------



## Bene288 (Sep 29, 2016)

Alleged carpal tunnel. Had surgery 3 months ago and has only gotten worse. Can hardly tie my shoes, grip etc. Looks like I'll have to ask strangers in the lodge to buckle my ski boots and hockey tape my ski pole to my hand..


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Alleged carpal tunnel. Had surgery 3 months ago and has only gotten worse. Can hardly tie my shoes, grip etc. Looks like I'll have to ask strangers in the lodge to buckle my ski boots and hockey tape my ski pole to my hand..



Well at least you seem to find humor in it all.


----------



## prsboogie (Sep 30, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Alleged carpal tunnel. Had surgery 3 months ago and has only gotten worse. Can hardly tie my shoes, grip etc. Looks like I'll have to ask strangers in the lodge to buckle my ski boots and hockey tape my ski pole to my hand..



Shit who did the surgery so I don't use them! That sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Well at least you seem to find humor in it all.



Yeah its been a blast. Just hoping for some improvment


----------



## bigbog (Oct 6, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Yeah its been a blast. Just hoping for some improvment



Have you tried treating the issues via specific types of therapy/exercising...y/n?  Am sure Scotty can recommend some insightful therapy:grin: ....any new therapies covered(via insurance) or not might be worth a shot.
$.01


----------



## Bene288 (Oct 7, 2016)

bigbog said:


> Have you tried treating the issues via specific types of therapy/exercising...y/n?  Am sure Scotty can recommend some insightful therapy:grin: ....any new therapies covered(via insurance) or not might be worth a shot.
> $.01



Yes, I've been attending OT. Staying optimistic!


----------

